# Seitz Widow Blind Cassete Removal



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

The mechanism has just broken on the Seitz window blind cassette on my 2102 Carthago Chic C Line motorhome
I am trying to source a replacement part but was wondering how difficult it is to remove the cassette unit which is in the kitchen area of the motorhome
Is this a DIY or dealer job?
Hope somebody can help
Paul


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've already downloaded the Dometic Seitz window info for when mine break.

The website makes it look a simple job, once you know which blind you are referring to.

This takes you to the appropriate page for deciding which window you have, and whether you feel ready for it:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/windows/


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

They are straight forward to replace
Suggest you have pot to keep screws safe

I had a magnetic screw driver head which made pulling the screws out a little easier, but not a big job


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Window blind replacement*

Hi,
I have just had a blind break on my 2011 Autotrail Apache 700.
Removed the whole cassette by gently prising off the 4 corner brackets and then removing the srews in each corner. This is quite a easy diy job,it could though be quite a challenge to sort out the repair of the blind.

The very thin cords that tension the blind/flyscreen go around various small brackets and one of the flimsy plastic guide rollers has snapped off.

Must say that to replace the slider/bracket does not look a easy job due to the cords looking like spaghetti disappearing around various brackets and rollers etc.

I have looked through the seitz downloadable brochure and none of the blind/flyscreen diagrams look like mine.

I have been in touch with a dealer who has asked me to e-mail him the chassis/vin no so he determine which windows are fitted to my Autotrail. He is then going to see if this part is available as a spare.

What's the betting that this fitting which is probably made in China for a few pence and is not available as a spare and the manufacturer will want to sell me a complete new unit costing a fortune!!!

I suppose it all depends which part has broken on your blind as to wether it is a easy job or a complete nightmare to replace.

Best of luck

Nidge


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Window blind replacement*

Update.

No wonder none of the seitz diagrams didn't look like my blind cassette.
The windows fitted to my 2011 Auto-trail are from a manufacturer called Horrex.
My dealer is trying to source the spares for me.

Nidge


----------



## WilfF (Jul 11, 2011)

nidge1 said:


> Update.
> 
> The windows fitted to my 2011 Auto-trail are from a manufacturer called Horrex.
> My dealer is trying to source the spares for me.
> ...


Thanks for identifying the manufacturer as Horrex - they keep it pretty quiet. All my clips joining top and bottom of the blinds have gone, but no-one seems to have spares, and Horrex only deal with manufacturers. Can you share the name of your dealer?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

WilfF said:


> Thanks for identifying the manufacturer as Horrex - they keep it pretty quiet. All my clips joining top and bottom of the blinds have gone, but no-one seems to have spares, and Horrex only deal with manufacturers. Can you share the name of your dealer?


Hi,
The dealer who helped me out was Chris Davies of Premier Motorhomes.
He sourced me the bits I needed in a very efficient manner.
He is one of the most helpful people I have ever had to deal with.

He was very well liked on this site. However this was last year and I have not spotted his name on here for quite a while. Perhaps other members could throw some light on this.
Hope this helps
Nidge


----------



## WilfF (Jul 11, 2011)

nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> The dealer who helped me out was Chris Davies of Premier Motorhomes.
> He sourced me the bits I needed in a very efficient manner.
> He is one of the most helpful people I have ever had to deal with.
> ...


Brownhills Motorhomes of Newark were absolutely brilliant and very quickly sent me some Horrex UCS Duoplissee Blind Systems clips. Full marks.

I tracked down Horrex in Holland, who said they didn't normally supply the clips separately, promised to send me a few as a gesture of goodwill, but never did.


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi Paul
I have a brand new blind and casing for sale which is currently listed on ebay. See 222379226427. Not sure if its what you are looking for? If its any good for you let me know.
regards jennie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jennie said:


> Hi Paul
> I have a brand new blind and casing for sale which is currently listed on ebay. See 222379226427. Not sure if its what you are looking for? If its any good for you let me know.
> regards jennie


Jennie you need to edit the title to include it has the outer frame and window pane, not everyone will bother to look at the pictures, good price though 

I did not the damage, but some only search on the description, I've post a link onto the DIY self build site

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seitz-mot...226427?hash=item33c6d5b53b:g:qRIAAOSwn7JYDJyC


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The original posts are from 2014 and Jan 2016.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> The dealer who helped me out was Chris Davies of Premier Motorhomes.
> He sourced me the bits I needed in a very efficient manner.
> He is one of the most helpful people I have ever had to deal with.
> ...


Chris appears to have vanished off here, he was mentioned in another thread the other day.


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi Kev
I wasnt sure about mentioning the window in the description as its got a crack in it. I had to buy the whole unit but only needed to replace the window. Im not sure if they can be repaired? So thought I would put the blind and casing up and if someone could repair the window they could have it as well. But yes you are right if I mention the window in the description I might get more views. Thanks I'll amend my listing.
Thanks for posting it on self build forum. I have a bid!
regards Jennie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jennie said:


> Hi Kev
> I wasnt sure about mentioning the window in the description as its got a crack in it. I had to buy the whole unit but only needed to replace the window. Im not sure if they can be repaired? So thought I would put the blind and casing up and if someone could repair the window they could have it as well. But yes you are right if I mention the window in the description I might get more views. Thanks I'll amend my listing.
> Thanks for posting it on self build forum. I have a bid!
> regards Jennie


You are most welcome Jennie


----------

